
Why I Moved to Vue.js from Angular 2 - velmu
https://wildermuth.com/2017/02/12/Why-I-Moved-to-Vue-js-from-Angular-2
======
stepmy7
Title should be "Why I moved [my contact form] to Vue.js from Angular 2".

I was expecting an insightful discussion about both frameworks. Turns out he
was using Angular 2 for literally a single contact form. I thought Wildermuth
was above blatant clickbait.

------
ng12
Using the right tool for the job is one of the most important aspects of
software engineering. This doesn't really have anything to do specifically
with Vue or Angular 2.

~~~
beebs93
Agreed. I use FE frameworks a lot so I was hoping for a more detailed summary
of what worked and what didn't.

If the OP has a more in-depth analysis I would love to read it.

~~~
leshow
Did you look at the form? It's 4 fields. I mean assuming I went to the right
page. How much of a summary do you expect?

[https://wildermuth.com/contact](https://wildermuth.com/contact)

------
Nekorosu
Why I Moved to Vue.js from Angular 2? Because I forgot how to build a trivial
web form without using frameworks.

~~~
lukaszkups
+1 to that.

------
leshow
His form has 4 fields... Why on earth he would think he needs either Vue or
Angular for that I just don't understand.

------
ehutch79
Why do people keep trying to use angular for relatively static blog sites?

------
aphextron
Vue is an absolute breath of fresh air for anyone used to monoliths like
Angular. I was able to pick it up and immediately become productive with
almost no learning curve. It shows you just how over-engineered most
frameworks are.

Vue + Vuex(data store e.g. Redux) + Firebase is my current stack for new
application development and I am literally 10x more productive from the days
of writing Angular apps with a LAMP or nodejs based backend on a VPS.

~~~
ng12
> It shows you just how over-engineered most frameworks are.

What's more likely, other frameworks are over-engineered or that you're not
their target audience?

I think Vue is great but I would never use it at my day job. Sure,
React/Redux/Webpack/etc have some subtleties but the trade off is worth it --
specifically that stack gives me enough control to architect a stable,
maintainable frontend shared among 10 other developers who don't care about
this stuff as much as I do.

------
buckbova
My experience so far moving from angular 1 to vuejs.

I was coming from using gulp to build angular 1 projects. I understand gulp.
Might be a bit verbose, but I get it.

Vue seems more tailored toward webpack as a module loader/build tool. It took
me awhile to wrap my head around this and using webpack in general.

Truly yak shaving.

So I came up with a good build script with babel, code splitting, vue
component loader, cache bust, minify, etc. All good. The vue-cli looked
helpful, but it didn't really do much but download one of a few templates,
which I felt did too much.

Finally I can start coding . . . so far so good. Do know, batteries are not
included. With angular it's basically all there ready to use. With vue, npm
install, import and use it or roll your own.

Managing the data is different. If you come from a background writing modular
code, it'll be easier to $digest. If you relied on angular constructs like
service, controller, 2-way binding and didn't think about it too deeply then
it'll take some getting used to. I'm still getting used to vuex.

There's more . . . maybe after I finish a project with vue.

------
tekoyaki
Creepy profile photo...

~~~
netinstructions
I thought this was just a rude comment until I realized the photo jumps
around, which is kind of neat and indeed creepy.

------
jordsta
I read the title of this article wrong, thinking it was 'Why I Moved to
Angular 2 from Vue.js' before reading it a second time. It's given me a
thought though: has anyone ever moved from Vue.js back to the controversial
Angular 2?

------
duracel
I would recommend riot.js is absolutely fantastic.

Simple,clear and working.

